# suggestion for a pc



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ansurpose is buliding "solaris"........basically i would play every game there is mainly bf3 crysis dirt3 arma 3 fifa farcry also i would be using this rig for softwares like catia, autocad,photoshop,coreldraw,autodesk maya.....designing softwares that i may come up in the future also will be using this as a platform to record my guitar stuffs and mixing them using softwares like audacity reaper pro tools guitar rig and amp emultion softwares(ex-guitar fx)....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:40k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:22

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:gpu,keyoard,mouse,dvdrw

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:as soon as possible

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:assembler 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:kolkata

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: i have made the biggest mistake of my life i was supposed to make a full computer in 60-65k now what i did was i made myself buy the Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5 (42k) now i need the rest of the config my budget for that is around 25-30k :/
processor-
motherboard-
ram
smps
monitor
hdd

help me 

i have choosen
fx6100
asus m5a97
ram ripjaw 8gb
monitor dell
smps-corsair 650tx
it turns up to 30k

still i need a cabinet and a hdd (i hate myself)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

Change the name of the thread, It is very much misleading.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*



Cilus said:


> Change the name of the thread, It is very much misleading.



Cilus, you are a Mod, right?? change the header.

@OP: didnt you make a thread on a rig config few days back??

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/168475-enquiry.html

What happened?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

dude seriously??? 42k gpu in a 60-65k rig...???
i have budget of 80 k and still m not considering anything above 7950....
anyway if u can just try to exchange the gpu or return it
the ramaining amount is too low for a high end rig...
if u can extend to like 10k it might help...
the thing is even if people suggest a good rig in 30k it might bottleneck ur gpu....
i seriously suggest to exchange the gpu with someone using barter system....


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

processor- i5 3470 - Rs 11300
motherboard- Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
ram - Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHZ 4 GB - Rs 1600
smps - Corsair GS500 - Rs 4000
monitor- Dell ST2240L - Rs 9000
hdd - 500Gb - Rs 3400

Total - Rs 34,800.

This is bare minimum considering the card that you bought!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

@Godoftheforbiddenlight : were you drunk??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*



The Incinerator said:


> processor- i5 3470 - Rs 11300
> motherboard- Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H - Rs 5500
> ram - Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHZ 4 GB - Rs 1600
> smps - Corsair GS500 - Rs 4000
> ...




If you can spend Rs 2500 more for overclocking, get the 

FX8350 - Rs 12300 
Asus M5A97 - Rs 6500

That would take your total to Rs 37,300


----------



## Myth (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

I seriously lol'ed hard when i read the answer to Q9.
OP do consider the option of returning that piece. 
There are a lot of options in that budget. asus 7970, 7870 cfx, 660ti sli.

And extend that budget and atleast take the intel config posted by _The Incinerator_.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

@cilus can you please help me change the the title i am kinda new and i apolagize to everyone in this forum for misleading anyone if at all 
@anirbandd *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/168872-please-help.html.....check it i did went to buy the rig didn't find anything was frustrated after a days work took it bought it returned home and that's the story...i don't drink and drive for the reference 
@incinerator you know my pain  .......it helps you know .......i want to overclock...and i posses only 40k now thats the maximum and i mean it i cant strech anymore...on the wider range i will get my salary on the 2nd of feb so will be able to spend on the system.....
@myth  i hope i have not made a mistake by going for the 680 over a sli or crossfire(of 7850 or 660ti) yes it might be that the performance is more but it consumes way to much power...also i have the headroom for going in for a 680 sli in the future 

@at everyone returning is not an option anymore its officially confirmed


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

i think he need to add atleast around 10-15k in budget else he'll regret later....

don't wory about the card mate its a heck of a good card..... 

just extend ur budget and u'll have the incredible rig at your disposal.........

@op don't return it just find some one in the forum who will like to buy that .....

or exchange it with someone.....

but in 40 k u'll have i5 3570k so don't wory dude.......


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*



gta0gagan said:


> i think he need to add atleast around 10-15k in budget else he'll regret later....
> 
> don't wory about the card mate its a heck of a good card.....
> 
> just extend ur budget and u'll have the incredible rig at your disposal.........




yes i have extended that to 40k now but its the maximum....also do you know how to change the thread's title ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

@Godoftheforbiddenlight
Edit your budget in the first post and convey any of the mods with an appropriate thread title like "Suggestion for a PC" or something that you want to use.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*

intel

processor-i5 3570K-13500
mobo-asrock z77 extreme 4 -10000
ram-ripjaw 4gb 1600-1450
monitor- Dell ST2240L - Rs 9000
smps-corsair 650tx-5500
hdd- i'll borrow a 250gb from a friend till the 2nd of feb

total-Rs 39500

amd

processor-amd fx 8350-12000
motherboard-any 990fx board-10000
ram-ripjaw 8gb 1600 - 3000
monitor- Dell ST2240L - Rs 9000
smps-corsair 650tx-5500
hdd- i'll borrow a 250gb from a friend till the 2nd of feb

total rs39500



will this suffice????

or any improvements on this tell me now i'll go for the kill soon....the 680 is roaring



vkl said:


> @Godoftheforbiddenlight
> Edit your budget in the first post and convey any of the mods with an appropriate thread title like "Suggestion for a PC" or something that you want to use.



roger that


----------



## Myth (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Asus Geforce GTX680 4GB DDR5*



Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> @myth  i hope i have not made a mistake by going for the 680 over a sli or crossfire(of 7850 or 660ti) yes it might be that the performance is more but it consumes way to much power...also i have the headroom for going in for a 680 sli in the future
> 
> @at everyone returning is not an option anymore its officially confirmed



Its not a mistake as single gpu purchase. Its just that it consumed the larger chunk of a limited budget restricting a balanced config. It will take a little more effort now to balance the rest of the config. 
Otherwise its a great gpu. 
Since returning is out of question, congrats on the confirmed ownership


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

i saw the asus 7970 matrix too i just don't know what happened to me :3....i guess i won't regret


----------



## draco21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Some cooler for over clocking??
[My suggestion dont overclock now add cooler later and then overclock or else .....]


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 14, 2013)

yes next month i am planning for a h100 and a hdd (lol)


----------



## Myth (Jan 14, 2013)

The h100 is usually for high end OCing. Take something better than the asrock extreme4.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 14, 2013)

ips panel monitor, overclockable durable motherboard, tx smps ,hmm in my opinion everything is perfect now ...

go hit the store...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> The h100 is usually for high end OCing. *Take something better than the asrock extreme4*.



Myth is absolutely correct there better get this
Theitdepot - Asus P8Z77-M-PRO 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard @ 11k


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

processor-i5 3570K-13500
*Theitdepot - Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard*
ram-ripjaw 4gb 1600-1450
monitor- Dell ST2240L - Rs 9000
smps-corsair 650tx-5500
hdd- i'll borrow a 250gb from a friend till the 2nd of feb

You are good to go.


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 15, 2013)

instead of dell 2240 you can go for benq gl2450 for 8800 + Vat available at Cost to Cost


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> i saw the asus 7970 matrix too i just don't know what happened to me :3....i guess i won't regret



The only mistake you made was opting for a 4gb reference card with such a high price tag. You would have got much better gtx 680 non reference cards at almost 10k cheaper prices.
4gb is overkill or i must say superkill for 1080p gaming.

Anyway since you have the card, no need to be upset about it. Its still a very strong gpu core with brilliant performance after new drivers.
Get the amd rig as you'll be using maya and autodesk apps which are heavily multithreaded.
FX 8350 is recommended here considering your tight budget.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 15, 2013)

i do work on my pc....i am doing some research need to work on various software's for designing and analysis purposes....gaming and work both are of high priority...i had considered the fx8350 previously but now my plans gone haywire...in short which will be better fx8350 or i53570k.....i will highly overclock it after i install a cooler

the 4gb is not actually an overkill as i am planing on a multi monitor display


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

design s/w which make use of multicores will work better on FX8350. add to that excellent OC-ability, and you have got a winner. 

how are going to manage multi display on 25-30k??


----------



## Cilus (Jan 15, 2013)

If gaming is the only need then i5 3570K is the best choice. But since you're going to use some heavily multithreaded applications, FX-8350 is recommended, considered the overall package. It is now available at 11.5K in Nehru place, offers huge overclocking potential, comes with a very good cooler which helps you to reach 4.3 GHz with relative ease, availability of cheaper Motherboard like Asus M5A97 @ 6.6K with great overclocking suppport....Get it buddy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2013)

And since you are on a budget the supporting chipsets for FX will be a no brainer to make the final decision.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 16, 2013)

yes i am going in for amd as in my office nearly all the intel machines fail compared to the amd machines.....the super computer we have for high level analysis has intel xeon and somehow it has more than 4 cpu's in it rather than core's(yes four cpu's).....our company uses an unique analysis software for analysing the various factors during the movement of a vehicle like torque,stress,etc and i tried the same analysis on a amd machine(fx8350) the main workstation with 4+ cpu's completed the analysis in less than 8 minutes...the amd took 17mins..which by all means blowed me away i mean...the amd pc is about 1/10 the price of the main workstation and still performed amazingly...the intel cpu's took 30+ mins to do the same....intel cpu's are mainly i5's and i7's....there are few i3's aswell they failed almost everytime so i guess its a practical analysis that in a multitasking environment nothing beats the fx8350 for the money



anirbandd said:


> design s/w which make use of multicores will work better on FX8350. add to that excellent OC-ability, and you have got a winner.
> 
> how are going to manage multi display on 25-30k??



i will in a month or two...what i meant was by going for higher vram i have the scope for the setup

the i7 3960x actually does it in 13+ a few secs......event then the price point is highly debate-able


----------



## Cilus (Jan 16, 2013)

Well, the reason is not probably because the Intel Xeon CPUs are weak. I think your company is using the older Xeon Processors which lacks most of the advanced instructions set support which might be present in the software you are using. As a result those Xeon processors need to execute the code path in conventional way. AMD Piledriver architecture does have huge number of advanced instruction supports even missing in 3rd Gen Core Processors or Ivy Bridge.
As a result the software is making use of the advanced instruction set support in the FX series processor, resulting relatively faster execution.
Another thing, although due to the lack of proper support of Scheduling logic in WIn 7 (as well as in WIn 8 till now), BD and PD always perform lower in Windows environment. But in Server environment where workload and scheduling logic is different in nature, even the older Bulldozer based Opteron Processors perform well.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Well, the reason is not probably because the Intel Xeon CPUs are weak. I think your company is using the older Xeon Processors which lacks most of the advanced instructions set support which might be present in the software you are using. As a result those Xeon processors need to execute the code path in conventional way. AMD Piledriver architecture does have huge number of advanced instruction supports even missing in 3rd Gen Core Processors or Ivy Bridge.
> As a result the software is making use of the advanced instruction set support in the FX series processor, resulting relatively faster execution.
> Another thing, although due to the lack of proper support of Scheduling logic in WIn 7 (as well as in WIn 8 till now), BD and PD always perform lower in Windows environment. But in Server environment where workload and scheduling logic is different in nature, even the older Bulldozer based Opteron Processors perform well.



I never said xeon are weak...the xeon's (4+ of them) did the analysis in 8minutes....whereas the amd rig took 17mins.....the xeon's still perform better than the fx but c'mon its 4+ against one....also the fx rig is 1/10 the price....a machine with i7 3960x  did the whole thing in 13+ minutes.....therefore the i7 is pretty new but still it is just barely faster than the fx (look at the price performance ratio).....we have an IT department and the main workstation (the size of my apartment) is updated every now and then......cancelling out the chances of it using old processors (though its just my assumption) ......but yes the other pc's having i5's and i7's are old thats a fact and take 30+ minutes

but its a fact that on a windows environment the fx seems like a tank in a jungle


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2013)

i wonder what will be the performance of 3770k?? if 3960x takes 13+minutes...

i don't think they would be updating the mainframe hardware everytime.....


----------



## Cilus (Jan 16, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> I never said xeon are weak...the xeon's (4+ of them) did the analysis in 8minutes....whereas the amd rig took 17mins.....the xeon's still perform better than the fx but c'mon its 4+ against one....also the fx rig is 1/10 the price....a machine with i7 3960x  did the whole thing in 13+ minutes.....therefore the i7 is pretty new but still it is just barely faster than the fx (look at the price performance ratio).....we have an IT department and the main workstation (the size of my apartment) is updated every now and then......cancelling out the chances of it using old processors (though its just my assumption) ......but yes the other pc's having i5's and i7's are old thats a fact and take 30+ minutes
> 
> but its a fact that on a windows environment the fx seems like a tank in a jungle



Why I thought so: because FX 8350 supports instructions like FMA3 and FMA4 and there are no Intel Processors released till now supporting those. They'll be introduced in Hashwell for the 1st time. So any apps supporting the FMA instruction sets will run faster with AMD FX series.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 17, 2013)

would the tx 650 suffice or should i go for a 750 w???


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 17, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> would the tx 650 suffice or should i go for a 750 w???



650 is good enough.


----------



## Myth (Jan 17, 2013)

@OP : Post the updated system config atleast once every page. Otherwise it will be tough keeping track of the suggestion/changes over a few pages.

If you plan on OCing proc and gpu, the corsair gs600 can handle the config with sufficient headroom to spare. 
Else a 500w is ok, but limits too many power consuming additions to the system.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 17, 2013)

please go for TX series V2 as this will be a business machine


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 17, 2013)

corsair hx series or seasonic x series....can anyone tell me which one to go with ???

both are 80+ gold 

my rig would be

fx8350
asus m5a97
gskills sniper 1600 4*2
wd 1 tb
dell i quite exactly don't know the model it costed 8700 21.5
asus dvd rw
gtx 680


this is the config guys.....i will go for three monitors soon enough....and i will massively overclock both gpu and cpu  

i am having confusion with the power supply as to how much i need in terms of power....i am stuck on the corsair hx vs seasonic X......


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ Go for Corsair HX series owing to its fantastic after sales service.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 17, 2013)

4*2 GB why??

You could add 1*8 now and add another later??
would allow more memory slots vacant + 8350 can use better ram once programs start using more ram (AFAIK [credits:-cilius] upcoming programs will use more ram as ram modules are getting cheaper and cheaper. You can add 1 now and another in 6 months then you will have 2*8 GB RAM just in time as  the programs will be needing more RAM (or a little before but it wont hurt))
 Kingston HyperX Blue (3.1K) is very good as it over clocks very well[credits:-cilius,again ]

you can get it running at 2k mhz without losing much stability.


----------



## Myth (Jan 18, 2013)

*Corsair HX* series, because it is corsair 
Take the gskill ripjaws instead of the sniper. 
The dell model might be st2240l.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

New Corsair HX650 PSU Squeaking - YouTube

guys i searched corsair hx 650 on youtube and boom a list of video's appear just like the one above showing that it makes a funny noise

list as follows-
1) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9RLln5g2VI
2) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9m3B5J41YI
3) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP4e9u1p2IY
4) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl067noGrEI 
5) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiNlojFi0SM
6) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMKpSlE5bY4
7) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjeSzWKGPVc
8) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYugYoXmMcA
9) *www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMKpSlE5bY4



this is what i found in the first page itself of youtube search  ..................i have actually bought the ram....hyper x blu was only available online


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Get the tx 650-v2 then. HX is just the modular version.
That psu must be defective. All hx series don't make squeaking noise.

Our member S_V has been using a HX850 for years. Its absolutely silent.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Get the tx 650-v2 then. HX is just the modular version.
> That psu must be defective. All hx series don't make squeaking noise.
> 
> Our member S_V has been using a HX850 for years. Its absolutely silent.




i know this might sound like a noob but i fear the lower series corsair might explode  

thus i choose the hx 650 which was around 1300 more than the tx.....the hx has 7 years warranty is fully modular...the tx has 5 years warranty and is wiry.......anyways would buying a hx 750 be a good idea....or is it an overkill causing my e-bills to go high unneccesarily....


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Firstly, lower series corsair won't explode. I've been running a Vx450 for the past 4 years without a single problem. Its extremely silent too.
Asingh ( super moderator) has been using a tx 650 way before i purchased my psu and he runs two 4890 gpu's in crossfire and they are way more power hungry than gpu's used these days.

You can definitely get an HX750 as it will be more futureproof and can even handle a 680sli easily. Btw, going for a higher wattage psu does not affect your e-bills.
Your system draws as much power required by it irrespective of psu wattage. If your current system draws 350watts from an hx 650, then it will draw same 350 watts from hx 750 as well.

750 is capable of delivering more power in watts if the system needs it. You can also buy a 1200 watt psu but power usage will be constant if system components are fixed.

You should check the efficiency as that affects your e-bills. All 80+ bronze or higher certified psu's are extremely energy efficient and very less power is wasted.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Firstly, lower series corsair won't explode. I've been running a Vx450 for the past 4 years without a single problem. Its extremely silent too.
> Asingh ( super moderator) has been using a tx 650 way before i purchased my psu and he runs two 4890 gpu's in crossfire and they are way more power hungry than gpu's used these days.
> 
> You can definitely get an HX750 and it will be more futureproof and can even handle a 680sli easily. Btw, going for a higher wattage psu does not affect your e-bills.
> ...



the hx 750 i am talking about is 80+ gold i guess

that's for the info i think i'll go with the hx 750...i do want to keep some head room....so i would go with it i guess


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ HX 750 is 80+ silver. AX series is 80+ gold.

Yes go with hx 750 without any second thoughts.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ HX 750 is 80+ silver. AX series is 80+ gold.
> 
> Yes go with hx 750 without any second thoughts.




CORSAIR SMPS 750 HXUK

^^ these guys have wriiten it gold 

*www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-units/hx-series-power-supply-units/hx-series-hx750-power-supply-750-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu.html


its mentioned gold in the corsair site aswell


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2013)

If you want future proof PSU then why not TX 850 V2? No matter whether HX750 is 80+ Gold or Silver, it will deliver 750W Power, not more. 80+ certification lower the power consumption of the PSU to deliver the rated power in different load conditions, it does not increase the power output of the PSU. And from 80+ Bronze to 80+ silver to 80+ gold, if you are not using the Computer as a server system, the power saving will not cost more than 20 bucks in Month.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you want future proof PSU then why not TX 850 V2? No matter whether HX750 is 80+ Gold or Silver, it will deliver 750W Power, not more. 80+ certification lower the power consumption of the PSU to deliver the rated power in different load conditions, it does not increase the power output of the PSU. And from 80+ Bronze to 80+ silver to 80+ gold, if you are not using the Computer as a server system, the power saving will not cost more than 20 bucks in Month.



lol 20 bucks


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

Godoftheforbiddenlight said:


> CORSAIR SMPS 750 HXUK
> 
> ^^ these guys have wriiten it gold
> 
> ...



See here :

Professional Series

Its 80+ silver. 

Actually what cilus said makes sense. Corsair tx series are 80+ bronze and are quite efficient as well.
HX series are modular and will help you a lot in cable management.

By the way, there is a new line of tx series available with a suffix "m" like TX 650M. These are semi modular psu's with same efficiency , power and cost levels of original tx series. Being semi-modular, they assist in good cable management scenarios. 

See here:

*www.corsair.com/enthusiast-series-...tt-high-performance-modular-power-supply.html
*www.corsair.com/en/power-supply-un...tt-high-performance-modular-power-supply.html


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey !! 
Since your PC is gaming powerhouse why don't you think of buying a Gamepad?? It will make gaming experience more complete than KB+mouse config

Give XBOX 360 controller a try believe me it's mind blowing.
(costs around 1800 bucks)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2013)

CWT made TX-M series performance aint good compared to the Seasonic made TXV2 series. Im using a TX850V2 ,trust me its very very good and efficient. It powers up two GTX680 in Sli with a 3770K @ 4.8Ghz! Silently. (GTX680 and 3770K dosnt belong to me,only the PSU belongs to me )

*And as far as cable management goes a little clever work can make the TX 850V2 look like this!!

*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ You sure m series is made by CWT?? Its channelwell right?
I thought they were seasonic coz channelwell are no longer oem for corsair.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2013)

For TX-M its Channelwell Technologies , yes.

If you check the outer casing of the TX-M you will notice they have got ribs (typical CWT design) on top that is the fan area and that is a first sign that it is made my CWT apart from what is inside!

CWT still makes (OEM) a lot of PSU for Corsair starting from some HX,TX-M,VX, many of them in those series.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> For TX-M its Channelwell Technologies , yes.
> 
> If you check the outer casing of the TX-M you will notice they have got ribs (typical CWT design) on top that is the fan area and that is a first sign that it is made my CWT apart from what is inside!
> 
> CWT still makes (OEM) a lot of PSU for Corsair starting from some HX,TX-M,VX, many of them in those series.



Man you're right. You indeed have great observation skills.

HARDOCP - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular Power Supply Review - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular Power Supply Review

This review confirms its a CWT. Btw the review seems to be okay with no flaws.
I guess CWT has improved their quality standards considering they are making psu's for corsair which has a very high reputation worldwide.
But TX 750-V2 is a notch above in quality. The "M" edition is actually priced closer to hx750 which is a much better buy imo.


----------



## Myth (Jan 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> *And as far as cable management goes a little clever work can make the TX 850V2 look like this!!
> View attachment 8464*



This is your system ? I had never seen a cabinet so red. Nice


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes thats mine (communist Red ,Im from Kolkata afterall)!!! Only waiting for two GTX660 for SLi and it will be all green.......


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 18, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes thats mine (communist Red ,Im from Kolkata afterall)!!! Only waiting for two GTX660 for SLi and it will be all green.......



By the way, whats the cabinet make & model


----------



## Cilus (Jan 18, 2013)

BTW, OP can actually opt for Seasonic PSUs too. They offer same quality of Corsair TX series and costs lot cheaper. Regarding warranty, I know there are some confusion...whether they offer Repair/Replace or full Replace Warranty, if the warranty life is 5 years or 3 years....

Today, I had a long chat with Tirupati regarding Seasonic service and they confirmed that for Asian market, the warranty is 5 years full replace warranty, not any repair warranty.

So my suggestion will be SEASONIC SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE @ 6.375K which is as good as TX 850 V2 and comes with full 5 years complete replacement warranty.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 18, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> By the way, whats the cabinet make & model



That is an NZXT Phantom.
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Phantom Product Detail


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> So my suggestion will be SEASONIC SS-850AT 850W 80+ BRONZE @ 6.375K which is as good as TX 850 V2 and comes with full 5 years complete replacement warranty.



This is a steal actually. At this price, its unbeatable and its actually same as corsair tx-850-v2 coz both are built by seasonic with almost same components.
Op should go for this and will be able to sli/crossfire any card out there.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont think he will SLI  at least for 2 years


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

^^ Doesn't matter. It will give him an upgrade path of 10 years or more. The build quality and overall quality of these psu's are that good.
Asingh's tx 650 is more than 6 years old and is running like a tank. Cabinet and psu are the only future proof components in a computer system.


----------



## draco21 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dude why would you SLI after 2 years??

Better cards would be available.....

But sure go with that SS-850AT 850W looks very good would be very nice


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Jan 21, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Dude why would you SLI after 2 years??
> 
> Better cards would be available.....
> 
> But sure go with that SS-850AT 850W looks very good would be very nice




i will sli in a few months maybe 2-3   as for the psu i went corsair considering its after sales service....i read in the psu segment regarding seasonic's poor service


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 22, 2013)

Good decision there. But Seasonic is not a problem if you are in Kolkata,of late. I cant comment on other states.


----------

